# Nightmare before christmas stuff!



## Don of the Dead

helenaxhorror said:


> Check out this site, they have the coolest Nightmare before christmas stuff,
> ROCKWORLDEAST - Nightmare Before Christmas
> 
> I always order the new Nightmare stuff from them every halloween.
> this year i ordered the white shirt, cool huh?


Thanks! I'm looking for something for Chris Sarandon to sign at Crypticon here in MN this year!!


----------



## helenaxhorror

oh my gosh! thats so awesome, i'd love to have him sign a shirt of mine!


----------

